# Leesville/Sisson



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

It seems that Sisson lures work well at Leesville, which one and where do you buy they. I have only found 1 source Yakama bait company they have 4 models but unable to determine which one is best,

Any help is appreciated .


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Do a google search on them . Depending on where you are from , depends on where I can reccommend you to go. There is a body style 41 and 45 . DO NOT BUY the 45's , only the 41's. Make sure you pin the lips of your sissons also.


----------



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

I am in Corpus Christi texas but will be in the Leesville area the first week in July 09.

Thanks for the response


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

What's wrong with the 45's?


----------



## Saugeye 1 (May 20, 2006)

The Sissons ore made in Florida by Lee Sisson.
He created them for bass fishing but for some reason they work well on Ohio Muskie. 
Give him a call and he'll send you a flyer with his product models.

Lee Sisson
305 McKeen Street
Auburndale, Florida 33823
941-967-4036


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

If you are going to Leesville, just buy them there! Both Clow's and Petersburg Marinas stock them in large quantities in a variety of colors. They can also advise you of the "hot" patterns/colors when you're there. They will run you around $6-$7 each.


----------



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tip I will do that I always try and support the local guys if possible and reasonable.

Thanks again


----------



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

Is there a public landing at Leesville?? I can see that both Marinas have landings just curious if there was a public landing.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

The ramp near clow's(near the dam) is public/free. The ramp at Petersburg is only free if you're camping there. Clow's also gives you better access to the whole lake instead of launching at the extreme north end of it.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Launching at Petersburg is free anytime. I've launched there twice this year.


----------



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

1 roof musky your post begs the question which leg of Leesville seems to be the most productive the leg with Petersburg landing or the other leg???


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Both boat ramps are free, at either end. But launching by Clow's is a much better option. It does put you in the middle of the lake and give you ample opportunities to fish the lake from a central location. Discoii if you have anymore questions let me know . I have been fishing that lake all my life and know it like the back of my hand. Sissons are a good bait on that lake , but the past few years I have really got away from using them. Too many other people fish with them !!!! Hope all the info helps, anymore questions let me know.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Don't forget, if you do buy them locally, you'll still have to pin the lip at the campsite (won't have 'at home' conveniences like a drill). I just use two stainless steel small screw eyes-one on each side of the lip. The lips will pull out if you don't pin'em. Then use 5 min epoxy or clear fingernail polish to seal the wood.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Order a muskytrain diesel. It's like a lee sisson on steroids.


----------



## meat17 (May 4, 2005)

what kinda screws do you use to pin the sissions i lost a monster fish 2 weeks ago in the 45in -50in range i have caught alot a muskies in sissions and that is the first time that happened also use some red nail polish on the lip a the sission that real seems to trigger the fish


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Stainless Steel screws at Lowes/Home Depot will work. I not sure what size, but you do want the screw to go thru the lip completely with a little room for the tip to dig into the wood. .....about the thickness of a kotter(sp?) pin.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

I use small nails and cut it off flush w/ the bait.


----------



## meat17 (May 4, 2005)

thanks for the info i agree launch at clows alot better places to fish also i believe the sissions are the best lures i ever fished i have caught just about everything on then but mostly muskies and not just lessville also on west branch and milton


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm liking that color !




MuskieJim said:


> Order a muskytrain diesel. It's like a lee sisson on steroids.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

I believe any fat bodied lure will work and we have been having luck on the Blue Colors such as Blue/Chrome and Blue/White.
and we caught a few on Red so that Muskie Train color just may be the hot ticket?


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

I use stainless steel wire to pin lips. Like the stuff you use to make a single strand leader or build a wire thru bait. The stuff in the .050 range works good.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I was in Clow's Marina a few years ago and they were selling the Sissions with the lips already pinned.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=65331&highlight=sisson


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

We have been using sissons for quite some time....nice bait, but i was unaware the 45's weren't any good...why is this. also this past spring fin feather and fur was having a closeout sale. they were all 50 percent off or more. As well as the traditional 41 they had 45's and in both models they had ones with what looks like a micro chip board lip. Needless to say we stocked up on all models and colors. Has any one seen the micro board models, and are they better than the clear plastic lipped models. Do they need pinned as well? As for the color we're partial to the firetiger with the holographic speckles. I would say nearly 70 percent of our muskie catches in recent seasons have come on that.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Stripers4Life said:


> We have been using sissons for quite some time....nice bait, but i was unaware the 45's weren't any good...why is this. also this past spring fin feather and fur was having a closeout sale. they were all 50 percent off or more. As well as the traditional 41 they had 45's and in both models they had ones with what looks like a micro chip board lip. Needless to say we stocked up on all models and colors. Has any one seen the micro board models, and are they better than the clear plastic lipped models. Do they need pinned as well? As for the color we're partial to the firetiger with the holographic speckles. I would say nearly 70 percent of our muskie catches in recent seasons have come on that.


what is the difference between the 41's and 45's? is it the running depth or is the body shaped entirely different?
And I also would like to know why the 45's are no good ?


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

They have a slightly different lips, but the bodies look like they are identical. The lip on the 41 is a little longer.


----------

